# 2stroke engine plans and some questions



## Blackdavid (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi guys,i'm new in the forum and in the making of engines,i'm 1st class of mechanics in my high school and i'm interessed in making a single cylinder 2stroke engine. does somebody know where i can get FREE plans to build one?

and now the questions: 
1. how could i make a piston?
2.where can i get the piston rings?
3.how do i make the ignition without a saprkplug?
4.and if i need a sparkplug how can i make the sparkplug work?

Thanks to all who can help me!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Dec 3, 2011)

Will two stroke rc airplane engine plans work? Run it on glow with a store bought glow plug? Should be no problem to find some plans on the net. Check the download section.


----------



## Blackdavid (Dec 3, 2011)

could you give me a link? i can't manage in that desert :S


----------



## Admiral_dk (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome Blackdavid

You really should check and read a good part of Ron's tips and trick for making two stroke model engines @ http://modelenginenews.org/ - the combined knowledge there and here adds up to just about all you need to know ;D


----------



## nsfr1206 (Dec 3, 2011)

http://www.john-tom.com/MyPlans/SteamPlans3/2StrokeEngiine/TwoStrokeGlowEngine.pdf 

Here is one.


----------



## Longboy (Dec 3, 2011)

Once you have plans for model engines, you will have to go across the hall or to your community college for machine shop 101. I took a 8 week class yrs. ago. It was a start and for something I didn't need but had intrest in, it payed off later in life with this engine building hobby. So why you swap out rear ends and lay on those Edelbrock aluminum heads on your small block Chevy with your mechanics knowledge, you can continue with that 2 stroke, something you can hold in your hands from your hands, with your machinists skills. You may want to take a look at "tin can Stirling" engines. This is something you can do now without special skills. After all, if it runs buy itself with a little heat, you've done it! Thm:    Dave.


----------



## Blackdavid (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks for the links and advices ,I first want to build a single cylinder 2stroke,a simple one and then try to build a v2 2stroke,and finally when i get some experience try with a v8 2stroke,all 2stroke because i like two stoke(i have a aprilia rs125 and a honda cr500,all 2stroke)

if someone have another good plan with the measurements and geometry,i'd like to see it.

I'll start on monday with the piston and cylinder,and then the block and carburetor! 

Thanks again


----------

